# Kenpo in West Australia



## Handsword (Sep 19, 2005)

From the homepage of my website you can download a promo clip that contains various footage from the last few years:

*www.kenpo.com.au* 

There are also some more vids in the *Media * section.

I hope to put some more footage together for the site before the end of the year.

Respectfully, 

Slade Norris
Kenpo in Western Australia


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Slade,
your clips gave a real flavour of what you are doing at your club, great to see how Kenpo developing in the Antipodes.
With Respect
Richy


----------



## Loki (Sep 24, 2005)

Really nice stuff!!

 Was the stick work in the intro video FMA or Kenpo?


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 24, 2005)

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## Handsword (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys.   



			
				Loki said:
			
		

> Was the stick work in the intro video FMA or Kenpo?



The stick work I learnt from someone who had spent many years in a number of weapons system and there is definately a FMA influence there.

I haven't used the sticks for a while, but I remember that it did help in developing a rhythm of hand speed for my Kenpo.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

That is some nice stuff!  Thanks for the link and continued good luck and success.

You haven't done Kenpo until you've done Australian Rules Kenpo, eh?

egg


----------



## kevin kilroe (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent clip!


----------

